# Chinese mascot company selling pedo bear knock-off



## Beastcub (Dec 3, 2008)

from "mascotworld4u" comes this "delux brown bear mascot costume"

i cannot help but wonder...do they have any idea what the charater actually is and what he represents?
is it sad that pedo bear has become so well known that a chinese mascot company would produce a knock-off of it in the same way they did kungfu panda and hello kitty?


http://cgi.ebay.com/PROF-Brown-Bear...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50







i pitty the unknowing soul who may buy one as a school mascot and get their ass sued by parents who know just what bear it is supposed to be


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

ill so buy that costume and go around hugging little girls :3


----------



## slashersivi (Dec 3, 2008)

I am part of that 90% o_o


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

you dont know pedobear...?
let me help you^^
It's PedoBear, Run for Your Poopers!!! (NotReallySFW, depends )


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 3, 2008)

I am one of those 5%, decide which.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

I am tempted to get on my Ebay account and email the person to see if they understand what they made...and what implications that costume will have for the wearer.

You don't...you don't make that....ever. Enough said.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm part if the 5% that's LOAO. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2008)

Should I expect to see this at Otakon....of someone buys it?

Or AC if protestors show up again.


----------



## Teco (Dec 3, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Or AC if protestors show up again.



That.. would be epic actually.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2008)

Teco said:


> That.. would be epic actually.



What would be the Motto for thos year?


----------



## Teco (Dec 3, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What would be the Motto for thos year?



Pfft. Who cares. Protesters in a fur suit.  ...ah irony. They become the thing they hate so much... for reasons unknown.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 3, 2008)

Video won't load. WHat the hell is that thing? Seen it all over the place. PLEASE tell me what I don't understand here.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 4, 2008)

as the name might say, PedoBear is a pedophile bear. thats why the image i posted above is rather disguting 
just search for 'pedobear' on youtube and youll find out^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 4, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Video won't load. WHat the hell is that thing? Seen it all over the place. PLEASE tell me what I don't understand here.



It's a bear/meme that embodies pedophilia. It represents that danger on the internet and in real life that young children do have, of pedophiles who will act friendly and lovable, only to lure prey in to rape them.

It is also representative of pedophiles online, who go into websites geared towards younger children in hopes of getting prey.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 4, 2008)

I HATE people and S--- like that is the reason why! I kinda figured thats where this was going. And leave it to the far east to bring us yet more unneeded  disturbing garbage!!
   Get near my kids and I WILL dismember you!


----------



## czgoldedition (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahahahaa, what the hell. XD Was pedobear from something else before the internet got ahold of it? Perhaps that could explain it.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 5, 2008)

+1.


----------



## Uro (Dec 8, 2008)

Those people make some fucking scary costumes.


----------



## Conker (May 7, 2009)

So, I'm laughing my ass off right now. Anyone else doing the same?

Perhaps my since of humor is a bit twisted, but this is god damned gold XD

0MG 1TZ T3H P3D0B34R!!!!!!!


----------



## Jashwa (May 7, 2009)

Conker said:


> So, I'm laughing my ass off right now. Anyone else doing the same?
> 
> Perhaps my since of humor is a bit twisted, but this is god damned gold XD
> 
> 0MG 1TZ T3H P3D0B34R!!!!!!!


 You're not alone.  I find it HILARIOUS.


----------



## JohnTalbain (May 7, 2009)

hahahahahaha oh fucking wow xD I wonder how much it sells for.


----------



## Itsuya (May 10, 2009)

Wooow.. Im part of the 5% laughing XD


----------



## Shino (May 10, 2009)

Oh, wow. Epic fail.
This is one of those things where I would have loved to sit in on the board meeting for.
Then again, I have to agree with that Demotivation poster I saw once:
"Asia: producing 90% of the world's wierd s*** since 1990."

(I think I screwed that up slightly, but you get the point.)

Anywho, somebody should e-mail the president of that company and tell them to wear their new suit in Tokyo to promote it. The response will be tremendous. *wink, wink*


----------



## CrackRoxas (May 11, 2009)

I saw someone in that at Acen. XD


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

I can't decide if I really want this or to punch the dude who made it.....


----------



## HoneyPup (May 11, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i pitty the unknowing soul who may buy one as a school mascot and get their ass sued by parents who know just what bear it is supposed to be


Yeah, its likely that someone will go oh cute costume, and buy it without a clue.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 12, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Yeah, its likely that someone will go oh cute costume, and buy it without a clue.



I eagerly await that day. <(n_n)>


----------



## InuAkiko (May 25, 2009)

Oh god. Yes, it got a snicker out of me...but it's still not quite right. It's funny as a meme, but the concept is just so wrong. *headdesk*


----------



## NateKerra (Jul 28, 2009)

Geese the mascot costumes i use don't have any of that kind of bad things, though that is really funny that they would do that. http://www.bestmascots.com/catalog/ would be the place I get my costumes.....


----------



## greggypetty (Sep 29, 2009)

The funniest thing EVER would be if some school purchased this costume for their school mascots!  Sorry, this may have been said before, but, man, that would be HILARIOUS.  Ha, I can just see it now, all the kids lining up to get pictures with the school mascot.

I bet that the company that made this costume knew exactly what they were doing.  And I believe that it will be pretty successful, sadly...


----------

